# Cleaning keyboard (oil)



## rkohli (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi,

I've got a laptop w/black keys, and let's just say that eating greasy foods and then using the computer = a disgusting keyboard. I've tried using keyboard cleaning kits and rubbing alcohol to get the oil off the keyboard, but it just won't go away. Does anyone know how to get rid of it really well?

Thanks,

Rohan


----------



## HerbzSmoker (Oct 25, 2004)

*Yes! I Know!*

u will need these materials i have done this many times with my keyboard =)

about 5 DAMPED NAPKINS
DISH WASHING SOAP
A SUPER STRONG CAN DUSTER MADE FOR COMPUTERS
AND THOSE THINGS U CLEAN UR EAR WITH

put a littttttttttllle tiny bit of soap on 1 napkin
push down hard on the keys and start scurbing but dont let it be too wet or water leak in and ur in trouble...
ok do that to all the keys and areas make sure u keep applying soap... when ur done it should be a little wet... u can see at an angle....
use dry napkins and start drying it 
push down hard and start scrubbin
do this like twice
at the end SPRAY IT DOWN WITH THAT CAN OF SUPER DUSTER MADE FOR CCOMPUTERS put far away it helps try and clean it out. then take ear swaps and start scrubbin on the inside of the keys (the lil cracks where its hard to stick ur fingers in, but not all the way inside, just the keys)
ANYWHO, after u done
spray it down again. and volla u got a clean keyboard (if that doesnt work IM me on my AIM) have fun!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Unless it's an unusual keyboard, you can pop the keys off (make sure to take a picture first for reassembly) and wash them. I'd put them in a mesh bag and run them through the dishwasher, you'd be amazed how well that will clean them. :wink:


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

And if none of that works, take a few $ and go to the used copmuter store and buy a new one.


----------



## HerbzSmoker (Oct 25, 2004)

um.. u read correctly.. he said LAPTOP... he cant cant take a few dollars and buy a new laptop.. :laugh:


----------



## *§trÄy* (Oct 28, 2004)

HerbzSmoker said:


> um.. u read correctly.. he said LAPTOP... he cant cant take a few dollars and buy a new laptop.. :laugh:


lmao ok umm when someone said pop the keys out....I tried it on my laptop and they are extremely hard to put back together. I wouldn't recommend it unless I read wrong...I like the forst idea!


----------

